# Curious about your transit time?Sitz marker is the answer



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.konsyl.com/products/sitzmarks.htm


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I'm just sad they are not bigger,i would be able to see them without x-rays.What do you think about that?


I don't quite understand. X-rays don't magnify anything and I don't think it's hard to see.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Here more infos Flux about Sitz marker:SITZMARKS diagnostic test helps physicians select the best therapeutic option, based on colon transit time, for adult patients with severe constipation who have otherwise negative GI evaluations. -Convenient gelatin capsules -Efficient pre-cut radiopaque rings -Time saving and cost effective -CPT code 99070 -10 capsules per package; each capsule contains 24 Radiopaque polyvinyl chloride markers of 1 mm X 4.5 mmSimple Sitz testatient takes one SITZMARKS capsule on day 1 by mouth with water. X-ray on day 5. Segmental Sitz testatient takes one SITZMARKS capsule daily for three days by mouth with water. X-ray on day 4 and day 7.Indication: Adult patients with severe constipation but otherwise negative GI evaluations. SITZMARKS are to be dispensed only by physicians to patients for oral intake.Flux,if you were reading the link above,i would not have to copypaste.BTW,it's not convenient to count all the very small ring in the stool.How can you have difficulty to understand a simple fact of life when you have answer for the complicated subjects.It dosen't makes sense.


----------



## IBSsuffer (Jan 12, 1999)

Thanks Spasman on the Sitz marker info. I'm going to me Internal Medicine Doc tomorrow and will inquire about them.IBSsuffer


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Flux,if you were reading the link above,i would not have to copypaste.BTW,it's not convenient to count all the very small ring in the stool.










Can you see the rings? In real life, those pictures would be life-size. Shouldn't be any problem in seeing them.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think yes.But i'm just drained by having more test done.Especially when it comes to X-rays














.This is dangerous Flux!







Yes i'm


----------

